# Oris vintage for real?



## sherlockwatch (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi guys, I saw this vintage Oris on this website which is the link below. What I cannot understand is why the mechanism is contained in what looks like a plastic holder when caseback is opened? Scroll for one of the pictures that show the inside. Is this real or it's acceptable those days for Oris?

https://auction.catawiki.com/kavels/4807569-oris-pointer-date-men-s-wristwatch-1980


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Oris were not the quality that they are now. That was normal. This Oris was sold in 1976


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

It's not unusual for a watch case to enclose a movement shape/size which doesn't match the case dimensions. Many square Hamiltons, for example, house a circular movement, which is why one movement can serve many designs. It cuts down on the number of movements to be manufactured for a product range. In the end, what you really pay for is the quality of the movement. So, ignore the plastic - I've seen it many times - and concentrate on the quality or otherwise of the movement, regardless of size or shape.

:yes:


----------



## sherlockwatch (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks guys for the reply. I appreciate your insights on this.


----------



## sherlockwatch (Jun 15, 2017)

And i saw another old oris in this website that doesn't have "Swiss Made" on the dial. Any issue if this is absent?

http://aucview.aucfan.com/yahoo/c516176147/#&gid=1&pid=1


----------

